# DS #5665: Kirby Mass Attack (USA)



## granville (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-7154^^


----------



## iFish (Sep 23, 2011)

I have been really excited for this game.

Too bad it has AP


----------



## andy26129 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sweeet gonna go give this a try!!!


----------



## granville (Sep 23, 2011)

I will mention that the game does run in desmume for anyone who has a pc that can handle it. The AP doesn't affect the emulator. At least for the first level, i beat the first level.


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Sep 23, 2011)

Still waiting for dstwo fix


----------



## emigre (Sep 23, 2011)

I love how Kirby looks so angry on Western covers. Though he seems to have a menacing expression this time round.


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Sep 23, 2011)

best game Nintendo has released so far.


----------



## Snailface (Sep 23, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> *I love how Kirby looks so angry on Western covers.* Though he seems to have a menacing expression this time round.
> This is to appeal to angry suburban American teenagers who hate their parents. They empower themselves vicariously through videogame aggression.
> 
> 
> ...


Quite a grand statement there. I guess I'll have to try out this angry Kirby game. I need an outlet for my unresolved childhood angst.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah AP on any flashkart but emus work fine.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Sep 23, 2011)

I've been hearing good things about this Kirby game. Too bad for the the anti-piracy, though...


----------



## granville (Sep 23, 2011)

Game is very fun from what little i've played (admittedly only the first stage so far).


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 23, 2011)

Sweet, now that it's a real scene release, hopefully the flashcart makers will release a fix soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS - It's confirmed that it doesn't work on ANY flashcart so far.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 23, 2011)

Give it a few minutes, RGF will probably have a fix soon.  Heh.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 23, 2011)

this is the first game in a while i've been excited to try out, and then it doesn't work on the fuckin' dstwo, what's up wit dat?

i think someone said that it works on the dsonei with EOS, which makes no sense



			
				Snailface said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Sep 23, 2011)

This game is officially off my list because of no copy abilities


----------



## machomuu (Sep 23, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> This game is officially off my list because of no copy abilities


I guess you didn't like the original either.


----------



## Thrust (Sep 23, 2011)

Kinda the point of this game is no copy abilities, it doesnt add to the experience this game is trying to create


----------



## granville (Sep 23, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:
			
		

> This game is officially off my list because of no copy abilities


Your loss, more fun for the rest of us.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Sep 24, 2011)

can any1 tell me what to google i tried lkirby mass attack us rom nothing?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

kirbymaster101 said:
			
		

> can any1 tell me what to google i tried lkirby mass attack us rom nothing?


Nope, that's too broad a question and you may get direct answers, which is against the rules.  Try searching the file name.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 24, 2011)

Is this ROM also successful at blocking the DSTwo, or has the fix for the JP rom already fixed the US rom?
Hoping to pick up the EU game next month anyhow, but I always prefer to play off my DSTwo whenever available.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes! i was waiting this game for so much time...

-The game is fun
-The gameplay is good
-The charachters are cute...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-Its kirby!

Any more reasons for downloading it?


----------



## Akotan (Sep 24, 2011)

White screen of death! Uwaaah!


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Sep 24, 2011)

ok found it any1 who cant try seraching the game name AND the release group.


----------



## qlum (Sep 24, 2011)

seems the anti anti piracy of the ez-flash5i has failed again was to be expected ones they know how to still detect it the card will stop working around ap


----------



## nando (Sep 24, 2011)

why is kirby attacking religion?


----------



## granville (Sep 24, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> why is kirby attacking religion?


They probably stole his strawberry shortcake.


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 24, 2011)

finally!!! need to play it, one of the most expected games that i wanted to play in 2011 xD
Thanks for posting =D


----------



## portezbie (Sep 24, 2011)

wow one of the first games ive seen that hasnt worked on the ds2, sad now.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Sep 24, 2011)

I want new update of wood r4 pleaseeeeeee *.*


----------



## Valwin (Sep 24, 2011)

love the cover isl ike Kirby i raping the bugs lol


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 24, 2011)

So which flash carts, if any, does this work on?


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 24, 2011)

None yet.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 24, 2011)

Every time I say, "this is the DS' last hurrah," we get one more gem that keeps this system so alive and kicking. By the way, tried the demo, and it was absolutely precious. Can't wait to play through the full game.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 24, 2011)

can't belive the supercard dstwo does not work with this... hopefully over the week or on monday we will have a patch.


----------



## iFish (Sep 24, 2011)

I love how team Supercard said nothing will stop the DSTWO since its CPU can emulate a real game card. Lolololo. Oh well. I'm waiting for a patch as much as you are.


----------



## Wishmaster (Sep 24, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> So which flash carts, if any, does this work on?


dsone


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Someone really should make an AP thread.


----------



## iFish (Sep 24, 2011)

Wishmaster said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope... I tried it on mine.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe they put the 3DS's Anti-piracy system in this game.  If so then we are screwed.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Someone really should make an AP thread.


http://gbatemp.net/t309414-official-kirby-...ttack-ap-thread
Here ya go


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 24, 2011)

and the great gaming god said 

"The end of the first DS shall come when the pink creatures will arrive on the system for the third time"


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

There are still more games to come.


----------



## Slasher Zero (Sep 24, 2011)

I already Kirby Mass Attack 15% so far but I couldn't find Dragon Quest MJ 2 .


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 24, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Maybe they put the 3DS's Anti-piracy system in this game.  If so then we are screwed.



I don't think the 3DS has some unique anti-piracy. This is just the latest version of dsprotect that Nintendo includes with their SDK, they updated it ages ago to detect 'clean' mode carts but it's only just been implemented now. I'm curious how exactly it detects.

Also assuming it's the same as JPN is a mistake. Games have had updated protection region to region before.


----------



## Presto99 (Sep 24, 2011)

This game kicks booty! I got mine in the mail Thursday, and it's super fun. Of course I'd rather have it on my DSTWO for convenience, but for now I'm happy playing my original cart on my XL.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 24, 2011)

Idea: Take the japanese ROM, swap the japanese language files with the US ones (since the JP one is already bypassed)?
I know, that may sound easy, but is actually difficult to do, but it's still an idea.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 24, 2011)

nowainowainowainowainowainowaiNOWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAI!
ITS OUT WOOOOOOOOO!

...

time to check in topic if its working on AK2i


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2011)

works perfect in desemu no probs or ap


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Sep 24, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> best game Nintendo has released so far.



































seriously............ NO, not really. Still a good game.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 24, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> I love how team Supercard said nothing will stop the DSTWO since its CPU can emulate a real game card. Lolololo. Oh well. I'm waiting for a patch as much as you are.


I think that has nothing to do with game AP but rather nintendo trying to block flashcarts via updates


----------



## Zurren (Sep 24, 2011)

I find it funny how apparently the game's working well on emulators, but not working at all on flashcarts. Nintendo knows what's up.

I'm not in any hurry, so I guess I can wait until the mystery behind this game's AP is solved.


----------



## cruznkc (Sep 24, 2011)

Working for me on DSonei oes in clean mode with speed set to 3 and save size set to 2m/4m.


----------



## Whizz (Sep 24, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought it was to make the pink ball less feminine. Appearantly Nintendo is scared noone would want to play as Kirby otherwise.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 24, 2011)

Am I the only one who noticed they added stars to his eyes?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2011)

the controls ruin this


----------



## granville (Sep 24, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> the controls ruin this


The controls work perfectly. Just tap the place you want your Kirby to run towards, swipe across the Kirby quickly to flick them into that direction, and hold down on the Kirby to allow you to carry them around. Very simple and very functional, also very responsive (some of the best touch controls i've used in a DS game). The entire game was designed around the control setup and works great. What's the problem you seem to have with them?


----------



## norberto (Sep 24, 2011)

I tried out the J version. its pretty cool. controls are fine. Usa version does not work on R4i-sdhc 3DS card with latest update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iggloovortex (Sep 24, 2011)

i played this at nintendo world yesterday, sadly its not my type of game


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 24, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> and the great gaming god said
> 
> "The end of the first DS shall come when the pink creatures will arrive on the system for the third time"


1. This is the 4th Kirby DS game.
2. Aliens: Infestation is out next week.
3. There's still another Professor Layton game to be released...though I don't really care for them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 24, 2011)

Yet another game I download and it sits in my DS games folder until... I don't even know when.


----------



## granville (Sep 24, 2011)

Patch made for Supercard DSTWO (not tested, just relaying)-
http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-7517-1-1.html


----------



## portezbie (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for the ds2 patch link!

EDIT: I think it works, got past the white screen at any rate.


----------



## mechagouki (Sep 24, 2011)

Confirm XXXX dump working on my DSTwo using above patch.


----------



## Mbmax (Sep 24, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Patch made for Supercard DSTWO (not tested, just relaying)-
> http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-7517-1-1.html


Works also on the iSmart MM. Require a fast microSD as this fix enabled the clean mode.

Thanks Buleste and granville for the heads up.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Sep 24, 2011)

Patch works fine for me on DStwo.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 24, 2011)

two amazing games at once? i never saw even one video or screenshot and never read guild's thread to find out about this game
and these days, i play all the games on the emu so good for AP worry-removal. the AP has caused a longer thread chat like the time Chinatown wars came out (and it was worth it)

i think nintendo has to push the publicity of their ds games as the pressure is dying
i see more ppl on this thread than there were for HM which means the gamers are hiding.

if a game CAN cause AP problems on a cart like DSTWO... what would happen to 3ds games when nintendo has definitely put more preemptive AP grounds. The game is also very small which although is always the cas but its strange to think such a nice game is simple and not too graphically heavy


----------



## nugundam0079 (Sep 24, 2011)

Anything patch for M3I zero?


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 24, 2011)

so is this game mutilplayer or single player.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW this gets a legit release but One Piece gets Lamefuck? Ugh... Whatever... I already beat this game in Japanese. Good game overall.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 24, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> WOW this gets a legit release but One Piece gets Lamefuck? Ugh... Whatever... I already beat this game in Japanese. Good game overall.


One Piece was released about 2 months prior to Lamef**k's, that's where she got the rom from.


----------



## BigLord (Sep 24, 2011)

To everyone who has played the game: does this have any multiplayer capabilities what-so-ever?

I wanted to wait for the Euro version, but if it doesn't then there's no need to wait for that version, I could just play this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (once RGF "fixes" it, I mean).


----------



## konel01 (Sep 24, 2011)

so the japanese game works on most carts. is there any reason to play the english version? is it heavy on story or gives u objectives that need to be read? or is it like a classic kirby game that i can just in and play??


----------



## CortalRage (Sep 24, 2011)

No need for english. I've played the japanese version for a looong time, almost beat it


----------



## tasbir49 (Sep 24, 2011)

---


----------



## Rubedo (Sep 24, 2011)

Any fix for CycloDS yet?


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Sep 24, 2011)

There's an AP topic for a reason. Go find it. This is the RELEASE topic, not the AP topic.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 25, 2011)

man for a kirby game the main bad guy's a freaking freak. but probley one of the best kirby games i have played in a while such a shame the extra's you unlock (AKA minigames) don't have mutilplayer... but i beaten the first boss so now i'm going play a little bit more later. this is probely my second fav kirby game now next to kirby super star (the snes one)


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Sep 25, 2011)

beeing here and read about it this way, makes me think it is like a sugar spin candy without stick/stylus included, maybe the ap. stays in the packaging. i didnt know about this coming. cool to find out about what this kirby game goes.


----------



## DespizingU (Sep 25, 2011)

This is actually a really good game. I haven't had this much fun with a Kirby game since Canvas Curse. I love the entire series, but I really like it when they break away from the copy-ability mold and try something new. Admittedly I didn't have my hopes up at all for this game, but it's really surprised.

Definitely going to buy this to add to my physical collection.


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 25, 2011)

At first I thought this game was going to be stupid and hard to control.

I can't wait for the AP fix, so I'm going to buy it.  Right now.


----------



## NoOneDies (Sep 26, 2011)

Amazing game indeed. I'm enjoying it a lot more than Epic Yarn.


----------



## steve007 (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on my ak2i


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> best game Nintendo has released so far.


AHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


LOL but seriously you guys is there any way to get the japanese save to work on the english rom?


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 26, 2011)

modshroom128 said:
			
		

> Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


copy, paste, rename to (U) rom. 
Now, if you have a DSONE/i, you change the save type to 2M/4M and run it Clean.
But maybe since they updated the patch file yesterday or something, probably would work patched now.
But that's just  DSONE/i users, not sure about anyone else yet.


----------



## BigLord (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm just going to assume the game has no multiplayer then. Semi-thanks.


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 26, 2011)

AK2i fix?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 26, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> AK2i fix?


This is not the ap thread take ur ? To the ap thread.  Thank You


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 26, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you could have just answered.... stop acting like a mod or something.It is annoying


----------



## r3gR3t (Sep 26, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just go to the AP thread already...


----------



## GrandRew (Sep 26, 2011)

where is the AP thread then?


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 26, 2011)

GrandRew said:
			
		

> where is the AP thread then?


Here?

*EDIT*: Since now I`m able to play this game with the latest AIKIO-Loader I might as well say something about the game itself: It is freaking amazing! I mean wow, I saw great reviews and praises but actually playing it is really a great experience. The level-structure, controls and gameplay are spot on and very intuitive. Hopefully it doesn`t get overlooked by some just because they`ve upgraded to the 3DS...


----------



## Mugiwara no Kot (Sep 28, 2011)

hey, I have a question, sorry for asking this, but is there any patch that can run this game on acekard 2i?
Thanks for the help xD


----------



## justin05 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mugiwara no Kot said:
			
		

> hey, I have a question, sorry for asking this, but is there any patch that can run this game on acekard 2i?
> Thanks for the help xD



Download the new loaders Nommatt put up, specifically fixing any problem on Ak2i.


----------



## yupanger (Sep 28, 2011)

just a heads up, if you have a japanese save file, just rename it into the english one
that way you'll keep all unlocks from the japanese game


----------



## Akotan (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh-oh: http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=nds&sysid=7088
Is there any problems with this release?


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes. It cannot be played on any cart out there. It's a copy of this release.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 29, 2011)

Another scene release is out...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kirby_Mass_Attack_NDS-HADOUKEN


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Sep 29, 2011)

Works with Wood R4 1.37, you have to update throught Start>Tools.


----------



## HtheB (Sep 29, 2011)

After unlocking the pinball mode (15 medals), I played the hell out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't died once... and killed all the bosses.
After that, it gave me a hint to unlock Boss-Rush mode.



Spoiler
















I don't know you have to beat the game first like I did.

Have fun!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 29, 2011)

works perfect in desemu but playing with the mouse is fucking terrible with this.


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Sep 29, 2011)

It's a touch-screen oriented game XD

Also, the clean ROM works for WoodR4 supported carts, DSONE, and DSTWO. There is a patched rom uploaded on a VERY popular ROM site that appears to work on every cart.


----------



## TheZoc (Sep 30, 2011)

Im not sure if it's illegal to link this here, since it's a patch. Here's the info I found in another site:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Here is the AP (Anti Piracy) Fix:
> 1. Download ?ind-tade.patch? and ?xDelta.rar?
> 2. Extract them
> 3. Run xDelta GUI.exe
> ...


----------



## Rasas (Oct 1, 2011)

.


----------



## lizard81288 (Oct 8, 2011)

yupanger said:
			
		

> just a heads up, if you have a japanese save file, just rename it into the english one
> that way you'll keep all unlocks from the japanese game



That's Awesome, and it works! Now I don't have to replay all of those levels.






works on the new AIKIO for me.


----------

